# Shimano STEPS 8000 Issue



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi

Was going to configure my S7 smartphone with the computer but noticed that it doesn't offer the bluetooth option on the computer, my phone does see the computer but won't connect. 

The computer should be giving me the option to connect by either pressing the A button until I see a C icon on the screen or L Bluetooth but neither one appears on the screen?

What could be causing this issue?

Thanks


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I have an IOS device and had to forget this device on my phone and re-pair phone. Not sure about Android device, but here's a link for Shimano trouble shooting: 
https://e-tubeproject.shimano.com/pdf/Pairing_Manual-ENG.pdf
https://e-tubeproject.shimano.com/faq/

Hopefully, one of those links helps.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks, it worked and was able to update the firmware with no issues


----------

